# On my way home, boys....



## Chief_Airborne (Jan 2, 2012)

In about 12 hours or so, I'll be on my way home for a couple of weeks from Afghanistan. Can't wait. Wife needs a new phone...she likes the hard keyboards. Thinking about getting her the new D4. The only thing I hear lacking in that phone is the screen and my wife wouldn't notice the ghosting at all.

Thoughts?

Chief

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## electron (Aug 23, 2011)

A. Thank you for your service! As one who came from a military family, I know the sacrifices you guys make. 
B. I know this is premature, but welcome home 

now to the real question...
If you are happy with your charge, you could always get her the stratosphere. I'm of the understanding that it is essentially just a DC with a keyboard.
Personally, I wouldn't get the D4 because of the locked bootloader, poor screen (although I've got eagle eyes for that sort of thing. I even immediately noticed the sub-pixel arrangement on the galaxy nexus, so I'm not the right person to talk to), and crazy release schedule that motorola seems bent on continuing, but apparently the D4 does have an amazing keyboard, if that is all she wants.

tl;dr: If she wants a good screen (doesn't sound like it) and something more open to playing around with, the stratosphere might be a better option. If she just wants a functional piece of electronics with a solid keyboard, I would go for the D4.


----------



## dennis- (Feb 15, 2012)

welcome home and thank you for your service. the D4 keyboard is amazing if she don't care about the screen quality that would definatley be the phone for her


----------



## Droidianslip (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks for your service and welcome home, soon.


----------



## Falcyn (Aug 9, 2011)

The Stratosphere is a Fascinate with LTE and a keyboard. Other than LTE, it doesn't have any of the improvements the Charge has. The Droid 4 is a superior device in every way, including the screen, because both phones have a 4" display and Pentile is much less noticeable at the Droid 4's 960x540 resolution than at the Stratosphere's 800x480.


----------



## Chief_Airborne (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank you, everybody, for the advice and the nice words. It's greatly appreciated. I think she will like the D4 too...she's not as "techy" as I am, so it will be "amazing" to her. LOL

Chief


----------



## Chief_Airborne (Jan 2, 2012)

Wonderful....delayed flight. Don't leave till tomorrow.

Chief
Sent from either my Droid Charge or ASUS Transformer using Tapatalk


----------



## scarygood536 (Aug 11, 2011)

My mom bought the droid 4. It seems to be a nice phone, however, The UI needs work. For whatever reason manipulating contacts and setting personalized ringtones isn't as easy as it is with TW. To me the screen isn't as noticeable a flaw, but honestly I looked at the stratosphere and thought it had a better screen contrast wise. The keyboard lights up nice on the D4, looks sharp. Also, the phone is heavier and feels more durable than the charge. My only other negative with the D4 is the google voice commands do not work with contacts for some reason. I'm not sure if its just my moms phone or a D4 thing, but even adding a new contact with a full first and last name it still cannot perform a simple "Call persons name" . It will recognize the words but not the commands. If I say "send text to Jeff, Hey what's up?" It will open a text message and leave the destination blank and write "To jeff, Hey whats up?". A 3rd party app does the trick but isnt as cool as the integrated voice commands.


----------



## Falcyn (Aug 9, 2011)

scarygood536 said:


> I looked at the stratosphere and thought it had a better screen contrast wise.


The Stratosphere does have a Super AMOLED screen, so yeah, the contrast will be better than a regular TFT-LCD like on the Droid 4. But since it's just Super AMOLED, not Super AMOLED Plus, like the Droid 4 it's also Pentile, and with the lower resolution stuff is just less crisp.

Anyways, I'd say the real deciding factor in buying a phone with a keyboard should be the keyboard itself, and the D4's keyboard is almost certainly the best Android physical keyboard ever.


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

Falcyn said:


> The Stratosphere does have a Super AMOLED screen, so yeah, the contrast will be better than a regular TFT-LCD like on the Droid 4. But since it's just Super AMOLED, not Super AMOLED Plus, like the Droid 4 it's also Pentile, and with the lower resolution stuff is just less crisp.
> 
> Anyways, I'd say the real deciding factor in buying a phone with a keyboard should be the keyboard itself, and the D4's keyboard is almost certainly the best Android physical keyboard ever.


Yes. I have at least one friend with each original droid iteration. Each time the keyboards get better and better. If the Stratosphere's keyboard is anything like the epic then it sucks in comparison.


----------



## Chief_Airborne (Jan 2, 2012)

Well, I finally made it out of Afghanistan last night...sitting in Kuwait right now. It's looking good that I'll be out of here tonight and home tomorrow (Thurs). I am soooooo ready. Just had my first McDonald's in 6 months or so...it was awesome. LOL

Chief


----------



## cujo6801 (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm very happy for you ....and thanks for being there ,for all of us here....now on to more Important stuff...how bad was the food there when McDonalds is Awesome!!!...lol


----------



## RWNube (Sep 30, 2011)

Chief_Airborne said:


> In about 12 hours or so, I'll be on my way home for a couple of weeks from Afghanistan. Can't wait. Wife needs a new phone...she likes the hard keyboards. Thinking about getting her the new D4. The only thing I hear lacking in that phone is the screen and my wife wouldn't notice the ghosting at all.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> ...


Congrats. Welcome back. The Droid 4 is probably nice except the display. I doubt the audio comes close to the Charge with Vodoo Sound. Otherwise it's probably sweet, dunno about bootloader stuff on that phone though.

Go read the benchmarks for the upcoming Krait SOC at Anandtech.com. I want it my next phone to have it. Hopefully GS3 will get Krait. The Charge pisses me off sometimes when it's slow. I want my next phone to be retarded fast like my computer.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chief_Airborne (Jan 2, 2012)

Well, made it home safe and sound, everybody. Feels great to be home. Thank you for all of the kind words and advice.

Chief


----------



## Deeked (Oct 31, 2011)

Welcome home brother.....


----------

